# I have a new Vinyl Cutter, now What,, Help



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok, I have been asked to start this thread for First time Vinyl Cutters,
I know we are all so excited to get this machine , but scared also.
There that box sits,, and is still sitting there, You want to unpack it, but if you do, what if you cant get it to work,
ok, take a deep breath and unpack that thing,, It doesnt matter what kind it is or how big or small, 
You can do it,, there are so many helpful poeple on this forum to help, you will get your answer , if there is a answer out there.
I just set my cutter up , last week. I looked at the box for 2 days, scared to death,, what the heck did i do,, buying this unit,, but I needed to offer this service instead of farming it out.
So fri night i opened the box, got the stand together, and plugged in the unit,, I was hooking up a uscutter mh-871, 
to my dismay i have a new computer and relized that the new computers dont have extra serial ports, so i was forced to hook it up usb,, 64 bit vista..
now, you can buy a extra serial port card to slip into our new computers if need be,,

I figured out what a blade holder is, that is the lil round black thing, that the blade goes into. i had read to leave a very small amount of the blade out so you can hardly feel it on your finger as you run it across your finger,, and inserted it in the back slot for the holder, I have been told the front holder is for plotting with the pen.
I turned my cutter on and pressed test 
for a test cut,
oh my goodness, it cut,, yahooooo
it went thru the vinyl, i had, but it cut,, so i adjusted my force, and speed
went to speed of 17
and force of 70,
test cut again, i thought it did not cut, i took it off and actually it cut perfect.
yahooo now i know my cutter worked,,,


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Now you need to get your design out of your program for design and into the software of choice, to do a cut you make,,,in EPS
My program, signblazer,, shows all the files i have in Eps, when i go into import,,,
But when you first hook your cutter up, it asks for your machine, type, and port,, you need to put those in, to let the machines talk to each other.
I use usb, so i choose, Mh-721, the closest to my machine, and usb port, 
then when i go to my settings,i pick usb, and i am set.
Anybody else with different machines please post,, for other machines for new users....
This has to be the most frustrating part and scarey part of trying to get your machine going,

then go to the import area and see what shows up in there for you to cut,
YOu need to export all files to eps form.

Any one with exprierence exporting files to eps form, for different programs, please share that also.
I use xara extreme, and from jpg, i export to ai, eps, and then it shows up in sign blazer for me,
so here is a start,, 
Unpack those cutters and lets get em humming, and I do mean humming, it is music to my ears, to hear them work,, all i hear is dollars dropping out of a slot machine when my cutter is cutting,,
so lets help each other.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

It's amazing what these cheapy cutters can do, I have my Seiki still kicking butt, and running at least 6 hours per day 5 day's a week. Congratulation's on your purchase sjidohair, now is time to make your ROI. Goodluck. 

Nick


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Nick or anyone else, 
can anyone telll me,, If you have a jpg image and want to covert it to EPS,
Explain how you do it, it what ever program you use,
I use vector magic sometimes, but I do the design and send it thru vector magic, and it seem the jpg (bitmap) does not conform to eps, but the other elements do, show i run the jpg, part thru vector magic first?
and then put together, or make it a giff or something first?
Bitmap means not vectorized right?

somethings seem to get exported great to eps, and some are buggers, or boogers,, lol


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

well, here is what you do.

you trace the entire graphoc with a sharpie by hand and scan it as a EPS.  ...just kiddin.

Corel quick trace works good. Then export it as a EPS.



:


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

The way i do is i turn my jpeg into bitmap, then i open up my bitmap in adobe illustrator and vectorize it using the live trace feature, then i save as AI or EPS, then open it up in my cutter program which is SignCutX2, Oh, and bitmaps are not vector yet until vectorized. Hope this help's.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Nick do you l like sign cut better than signblazer..?
what system are you running and cutter?


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

I downloaded the 30 day trial of sign blazer a while back and didn't like it at all (not very user friendly) in my opinion. So far i love SignCutX2 and find it very user friendly running it on my SeikiTech 870.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

ok, Now i am wondering,,, when you want to cut out jpss on this, for example,,
I have ran it thru the printer, and now want to cut out the graphic,, do you put clear mask, like on vinyl on it, as when you cut the jpss you cut all the way thru right? If you dont use some kind of mask, you will have pieces of your graphics,,,letters ect,,,
but if you have it attached to something,, to keep it to heat press, you will be ready to press right,, or am I way off on this..
Thanks


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Honestly, i never tried cutting jpss paper on this because my cutter doesn't have the contour cutting capabilities, but Theflowerboxx has the exact same cutter that you have and read a couple of his post stating he has successfully contour cutted with good results, you might want to send him a PM to see if he can share some more of that info. Sorry i couldn't be of much help. Nick


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Nick thanks,, Dave are you out there to answer my Questions,,
Thanks


----------



## stevenconn (Sep 15, 2008)

I also bought a new Cutter Plotter from a guy that said it is new right out of the box. The software is Artcut 2005 but the disk is cracked. Can anyone help me to try and get the "NEW" China cutter plotter working??? Thanks Steve


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

what brand is it


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Sorry Sandy I just seen your post, I can contour cut with my refine using FLEXI PRO, it has to be the PRO edition to be able to contour cut with it. 

There's actually a post over at us cutter's forum someone posted about contour cutting with any program and cutter you may want to check out.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

DAvid,
I am getting ready to load Flexi 8.5 into my computer will that interfer with my sign blazer or my sign blazer driver,,?
Will i be able to run which ever program, and have then not interfer with each other?
thanks,,, I am loving this cutter


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

You should be able too. I had signblazer loaded for a short time and flexi ran fine with it installed. I just didn't like signblazer at all.


----------



## gp1305 (Oct 17, 2007)

I just got my vinyl Cutter today (24" us cutter PCUT). I dont have any vinyl in it so I used a pen and boy I tell you what.. This thing is neat!! My uncle (who is a retired skilled tradesman from GM) was even impressed with how it worked! Best $175 I ever spent!!


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi y'all. I'm kinda excited. Today, the check cleared and I ordered my cutter. From uscutter, I ordered the graphtec CE5000-60. I hope to have it soon and start playing with it the day it gets here. Look out world. I'll be in business (in a small way) soon and the wifes cast should come off in time to try setting up at the local larger flea market in time for christmass. I have a problem maybe y'all can help with. I got started gathering stuff for this endeavor during warm weather and planed on doing T-shirts and added magnetic signs, banners, and car/truck/window lettering and decals after I decided I needed a better way to decorate shirts. Well, cooler weather just about says " NO T-SHIRTS" and that was to be my main draw at the markets. What do I do now?I have a 16X20 heat press, an epson 1400 printer for larger size prints and soon, a graphtec cutter for conture cutting opaque transfers and heat press vinyl as well as signs and decals.I also have rhinestones I can add to transfers but won't be making elaborate transfers with the rhinestones for now. I guess I might just wait till spring but it sure would be nice to recoup some of my money now (as soon as my cutter gets here and I figure it out). I will sure appreciate any advice/ideas I can get. I also just had to brag to someone about my new toy so thank you Rodney for this forum that has been a wealth of help and information and all the friends I have made here too. Good luck with all your endeavors and thank you. 
Terry


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Terry,, Just let us know,, when you need help, we will be here for you,,,


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Terry...are you running XP or Vista...there is another thread at http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t19954.html that discusses problems with the CE500-60 and vista OS there may be some help there


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

charles95405 said:


> Terry...are you running XP or Vista...there is another thread at http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t19954.html that discusses problems with the CE500-60 and vista OS there may be some help there


 Actualy, I'm running both. XP on my old desktop and vista on the laptop.(thanks for the link, will check it out as soon as I get caught up) I was kinda figuring/hopeing the vista problems would have been worked out by now. One question I have right now, is the graghtec rugged enough to carry around in the car (small suv) to flea markets and later on,job sites to be sure I can complete what I start if I happen to make mistake, I can re-cut whatever on the spot? I will probably make a small cart to move it around on which means the cutter won't be on the factory stand except maybe here at home Thank you and good luck. Terry


----------



## hotwheels (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi all,

Well im in the same position as most of you have been, perhaps i too could get some help.
My Graphtec arrived last week and sat there for a day or two. Set up was easier than expected and today I installed all of the software, so now im ready to go!
My only problem is I have never used one of these before.
So im running XP and have my first design saved as an EPS file, made using Adobe Illustrator CS3. I have installed the plug in for Illustrator (Cutting Master 2), and when i open the EPS I see the new options in the file menu.
So far I have worked out I can add registration marks (altho i thought you only needed these for cutting with the optical eye, am i wrong?)
So i add the registration marks around my design and the 'cut/plot' option is now available, click it and i get the message 'no cuttible object with current setting'.

I have also gone to PRINT and changed from my printer to the new Graphtec, then selected PRINT. This does cut, but it only cuts the registration marks around my design, not the actual design.

Have tried a few videos on youtube but they are all a little advanced for me and show things you can do once you actually get the cutting working correctly.

Im sure this is a pretty basic problem, anyone help me out?


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I got my cutter a few days ago and as usual with most problems on good equipment, I created a "user error". I changed the step setup in the control panel and it cut everything tiny. I set the step to a large number thinking it was refering to "steps per inch" like a stepper motor used in CNC machines and that would have, presumably, made for fine detail cutting. Wrong. I found a post on a sign forum and found my mistake and corrected it and it cut text the way it's supposed to from robomaster software. Having corel X3, I don't think very much of the design part of robomaster and it doesn't want to import or open anything I do in corel. So I try cutting master plug in for corel and it doesn't work right. The registration marks part comes up normaly ( I'm not ready for that yet so I haven't tried it out yet) but when I click on the "cut/plot" part, nothing happens. it doesn't open anything, no cut on anything from corel. Can anyone tell me what is wrong. I have uninstalled it and reinstalled it and then uninstalled it again and installed the newer version from graphtecamerica.com with the same results, on both the XP machine and the Vista laptop. I also updated the firmware sucessfuly and no change. HELP, I need my corel to work with cutting master. The support from uscutter where I bought my cutter said that I would be better served to get the cutting master working with corel than to get something else and obviously a lot of people aren't having any problems with their corel and cutting master. I also am short of funds till I can get a few jobs done so it would be difficult for me to get another program.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Terry,
What kind of machine,, what computer program, usb port or serial.
I dont know much , as i am knew but i will try to help
It sounds like the 2 programs are not talking to each other.
Have you downloaded sign blazer..?it is free


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

dell laptop dual core, 2 gigs ram, Vista OS, Corel X3 suite, cutting master plugin for corel and illy, robomaster design/cut, Graphtec ce5000-60. The cutting master is talking to corel for the icons are in the launcher menue and the registration marks opens up. Just the cut/plot part isn't working right. The icon is in the launcher menue but nothing happens when I click on it. The robo master works but is limited and doesn't seem to make a very marketable product unless you just want text and a small numbeer of outline pictures. It may be better than I'm giving credit for but I haven't found anything to impress me so far.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Terry, usb or serial port?
I think your driver is the problem or your driver to port are not the same.
if you are using usb, as i am, on vista, it says usb, cutter .
i click on that under the setup. and it talks,, to my computer,, if i have it on com 1 or com2 it just sits there , because it cant communicate,,
Does that make sense,, what the heck try all the ports till you find one that works,,
is this s us cutter?
there is a us cutter forum and everyone is very helpful.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

No its not the driver. The robomaster program works fine as far as it goes and I tried a downloadable CoCut program and it worked but it was a time limited program so I uninstalled it as I don't want too much stuff on a computer that I plan on doing work with. It's a software problem somewhere in the cutting master plugin with Corel. Thank you for trying. I just was/am hoping someone had the same problem that they fixed and reads my problem and will tell me what it is and how to fix it. I have tried disconnected from the internet and turning off all protective services and that didn't help either.I may just completely remove corel and cutting master and reload them one right after the other but am reluctant to do that. Don't know why, reacon I'm just lazy lately. Good luck and thanks again.
Terry


----------



## neenaw (Apr 9, 2009)

T-BOT said:


> well, here is what you do.
> 
> you trace the entire graphoc with a sharpie by hand and scan it as a EPS.  ...just kiddin.
> 
> :


Sorry, I know this is an old thread but that made me LOL


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

there are alot of great sense of humors on this forum,,
sandy Jo
MMM


----------

